# SKY GO



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

I have the Sky Go app on my laptop thanks to my daughter in the UK... Since Friday ( obviously due to Brexit ) nothing is updated now, I can only download programs that were there before the 1st January , .. I use a VPN router but it doesn't make any difference , has anybody found a way round this ? Thanks


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I have sky go same as you through U.K. daughters account. Mine also went down but I contacted by provider. Smart DNS and they gave me A work around. No issues since then


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> I have sky go same as you through U.K. daughters account. Mine also went down but I contacted by provider. Smart DNS and they gave me A work around. No issues since then


Hi Megsmum... Have programs that are on every week updated ? , my last updates were 31st December .. Can you explain what you mean by your provider giving you A work around ? I only have a VPN , I wonder if changing it for a DNS would make a difference.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

A relatives VPN is working fine. A few illegal VPNs have been taken down recently.


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

Isobella said:


> A relatives VPN is working fine. A few illegal VPNs have been taken down recently.


My VPN is working on everything else apart from updating Sky Go


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

manclad said:


> My VPN is working on everything else apart from updating Sky Go


I should also add everything that was on Sky Go before the 1st January works ok, for example I enjoy watching the soaps on catch up on Sky Go as it cuts out the adverts ( sad I know ) now there are no new episodes. the last ones were Thursday 31st November


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sky TV customers can't watch Sky Go in Europe and Brexit is to blame | Express.co.uk 

But surely a good VPN like NordVPN should still work with Sky Go to update it? Just tried with NordVPN and Sky Go on my PC and I can still get all the programmes as before.


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Sky TV customers can't watch Sky Go in Europe and Brexit is to blame | Express.co.uk
> 
> But surely a good VPN like NordVPN should still work with Sky Go to update it? Just tried with NordVPN and Sky Go on my PC and I can still get all the programmes as before.


I can play everything on the Sky GO app with my VPN on as long as the program was already on there before December 31st 2020 , no programs that have been on TV since then are showing, so its not updating, this is why its so confusing .
I would be interested to hear if anybody can watch / download on catchup anything thats been on BBC or ITV from 1st January ... Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I am watching EFL Cup semi final match from Manchester on Sky Sports Main Event live now.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

manclad said:


> Hi Megsmum... Have programs that are on every week updated ? , my last updates were 31st December .. Can you explain what you mean by your provider giving you A work around ? I only have a VPN , I wonder if changing it for a DNS would make a difference.



yes they have it’s working exactly like before, basically no I can’t tell you the work around bit technically challenged for me, basically all my U.K. access to tv went down, I had to go in and out in new DNS numbers or something like that , chap just talked me through it. 
is yours feee VPN or paid for... the should know what the issue is


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> yes they have it’s working exactly like before, basically no I can’t tell you the work around bit technically challenged for me, basically all my U.K. access to tv went down, I had to go in and out in new DNS numbers or something like that , chap just talked me through it.
> is yours feee VPN or paid for... the should know what the issue is


Hi, No my VPN isn't a free one, I've had it for about 3 years . when all my channels went off on the 1st January I was getting a message on screen telling me I couldn't watch as I wasn't in the UK , I contacted the VPN provider . I didn't have to do anything, in the afternoon I got a message to tell me that everything was working again, , I have an Amazon firestick and a Now TV box both with catch up on them, they are working fine......The reason I like the catchup on Sky Go is because it cuts all the adverts out which drive me mad ... The live TV is ok on Sky Go so are all the other channels on there , its just the catch up that's not updating , as I said I enjoy watching the soaps on ITV , maybe you could do me a favour and look on yours for me and see if the last episodes on the soaps was last Thursday and non are showing for this week , be interested to find that out... Thanks...


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

Joppa said:


> I am watching EFL Cup semi final match from Manchester on Sky Sports Main Event live now.


Hi, Yes I can get the live channels , movies and everything else, its the catch up that's not updating....Anything that has been on since the 1st January isn't there....


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I can get Emmerdale aired on Tuesday 5th January.


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

Joppa said:


> I can get Emmerdale aired on Tuesday 5th January.



Thank you Joppa, this is what I wanted to know, its obviously just me then, my last Emmerdale is showing as 31st December, not sure what to do about this , I must ask my daughter in the UK whose account I'm signed into to check on hers there...


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Under EU portability rules, you could use paid for online services in any eu country without the need for a vpn / Smart DNS service for a limited number of days. Allowing short stayers / holiday makers to access their online content. It is not designed for long stay / expat users.

For SkyGo is was about 30 days. After that limited number of days had expired then you needed to log into the account from a UK ip address to say that you were back in the uk.

With Brexit, the UK is no longer in the EU and so these portability rules no longer apply.

So you need to access with a VPN / SDNS service, just like you did prior to 2018 when these portability rules came in.

NordVPN and smartdnsproxy both seem to work with Sky Go, and NOw TV. I tried these on a W10 PC. It may be that it is very device specific, and so may not work on certain devices. If not, then check with your VPN / SDNS provider who sould be able to sort it out. IF not, then change VPN / SDNS provider



manclad said:


> I would be interested to hear if anybody can watch / download on catchup anything thats been on BBC or ITV from 1st January ... Thanks


I have no problems with iPlayer either (on W10 or tablet with nordvpn or smartdnsproxy)... dont watch ITV (nothing worth watching on there!) so cannot say for that


----------



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

SORTED, thank you everybody ... it was me being thick..... I hadn't noticed that there was a separate section on the soaps that actually said 2021 , when I clicked on that everything's there ....


----------

